# Elgin Skylark on Ebay



## TammyN (Nov 2, 2013)

It seems like someone on the CABE was looking for one of these awhile back:

http://tinyurl.com/k9cvcwg

(Warning: May cause sticker shock)


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

TammyN said:


> (Warning: May cause sticker shock)




It is fairly complete & will go a LOT HIGHER before that auction ends.  That is the QUEEN BEE girls bike in my opinion.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jkent (Nov 2, 2013)

The last one that hit EBay went for $2600 any guesses on this one?


----------



## squeedals (Nov 2, 2013)

Beautiful lines on that bike..........


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

jkent said:


> The last one that hit EBay went for $2600 any guesses on this one?




Same general range in my opinion. $2500-$3000.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2013)

Whats up with the rack? looks like it was tweaked to fit that frame.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Whats up with the rack? looks like it was tweaked to fit that frame.




Most every non-restored one I've seen looks like this.  If you look closely it's bents at the stay, probably from people/kids sitting/riding on them or in general carrying too heavy a load.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2013)

This one is slightly less complete/nice as the last one. It should still do every bit of $2k though. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 2, 2013)

Not too shabby, couldn't help but smile he left the legs of the basket on.
Rack looks original.
Questions to ask are how the leafspring undercarriage is broken, if the pedals are the specific teardrop variety (cannot tell from the angle although the blocks look the part, end caps missing obviously) and if the lens is glass.
Chris


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 2, 2013)

I saw this bike in person last spring at a flea market where it sold. One leaf spring under the original seat was broken and the original fender light still has it's original glass lens. There is no speedo and the pedals are not the art deco tear drop type. It has also been house painted green as you can see. A very scarce and close to complete bike for that restoration.
Believe it or not it was originally purchased at an estate sale last winter for only $10.00 by the flea market seller. WOW!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Actually I didn't see the pedals the first time I looked at this. I think the bike is complete/accurate like it is. Only the first year (through F/W 36/7) Skylark had the Speedo and Bluebird pedals. Later years used a Torrington deco stem and what appear to be Torrington 9s. The headlight/horn switches were mounted in a small round housing on the handlebar. They also used a Robin type kickstand. V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 2, 2013)

To my eye every one of these bluebird/robin/skylarks looks different in the fender ducktails.  Were they each handformed by an independent minded artisan?  ...or are they so awkward and fragile that each has been damaged, deformed, and then re-shaped by an independent artisan?  :eek:


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it just me or is there an abnormal bend a little more than half way down in the seat tube?  
Oh, and Chris?  Thanks for changing your avatar - that little one's much easier on the eyes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 3, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Is it just me or is there an abnormal bend a little more than half way down in the seat tube?
> .




Yeah its a little bit of an S shape, I'd say the frame would be the easiest part to replace though.  This Skylark Scott coughed up is still my favorite. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-gt-gt-gt-miss-america-or-prewar-ladies-elgin


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> This Skylark Scott coughed up is still my favorite.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-gt-gt-gt-miss-america-or-prewar-ladies-elgin




Better than the NY craigslist skylark owned by scrubbinrims?






and I think carlalotta's may even be better.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Better than the NY craigslist skylark owned by scrubbinrims?
> 
> View attachment 121073
> 
> ...




Darn - I'd love to own any of these three nice original specimens should they "become available" again in the future.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Better than the NY craigslist skylark owned by scrubbinrims?
> 
> View attachment 121073
> 
> ...




Yeah but once its been owned by that guy it seems kind of "soiled".


----------



## oskisan (Nov 3, 2013)

*Any guesses where is this auction going to end up at?*

I think I saw a skylark a couple months ago go for around 2200-2400

I'm broke or I would jump in on this one. Any bets on where it's going to end up at?  
I think someone mentioned they believe the frame is bent... I'm guessing around $2200


What do you guys think?

Ken-


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2013)

$2,125. Not bad considering it had a couple issues including broken seat springs, mismatched front wheel and torn-up/missing grips.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Which means if someone is going to restore that bike they are going to be in it for about $3500 easy by the time they get done. Still a decent buy in my book. Did a fellow CABEr get it? V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 12, 2013)

*Restoration*

I think your estimation on restoring the bike is way low. Seat 250, tires 300, chrome 1200. grips 100 ,pedals 100 ,paint & frame repair 1000, build wheels & hubs 150, that's 3100 plus the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Mike I was considering if the person did most of the work themselves and was deliberately conservative. The old rule car guys use is do an estimate--then double it! I think modern shops have gotten better at this but you are right for a top quality bike done right this would be knocking the door to $6k which is about what I think Gary Meneghin asked for his Skylark. I believe average quality or older Skylark restorations can be had in the $3500 range although with the feeding frenzy on better bikes lately who knows? V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 12, 2013)

$2,125 to me is not a bad price, they don't pop up that often.  Definitely worth the costs of a restoration.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 12, 2013)

*OK*



Freqman1 said:


> Hey Mike I was considering if the person did most of the work themselves and was deliberately conservative. The old rule car guys use is do an estimate--then double it! I think modern shops have gotten better at this but you are right for a top quality bike done right this would be knocking the door to $6k which is about what I think Gary Meneghin asked for his Skylark. I believe average quality or older Skylark restorations can be had in the $3500 range although with the feeding frenzy on better bikes lately who knows? V/r Shawn




I  just did not want anybody mislead thinking they could have a bike restored that cheap. Mike


----------

